# Ginkgo biloba



## Elmore (Apr 16, 2004)

Ginkgo biloba 'ChiChi'





My first 'ChiChi', grafted in the summer of 2000. Photo made 10-9-02.




and the same tree, photo made 7-1-04.
<img src="http://hosting.picgoo.com/uploads7/chichi_7104_copy3.jpg">
and a new graft


----------



## Elmore (Apr 16, 2004)

*A local male tree*

I call this locally found male Ginkgo "Penny Lane". Great looking, low branched specimen. Here are pictures of it progressing through the seasons.


----------



## Elmore (Apr 17, 2004)

*Bulldog*

Here is an old, compact, male Ginkgo on a local campus. It has got to be at least 50 to 60 years old. There are some big females nearby that dwarf it. I have not grafted it yet although I have some wood in the cooler but I plan on doing some sooner or later. Bulldog is a good name for it as it is short and muscular in apperance.


----------



## Elmore (Apr 17, 2004)

*Ginkgo biloba 'Pendula'*

Ginkgo biloba 'Pendula'


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 23, 2004)

we only see one kind of GINKO planted overhere and its usualy tall and skinny..and never makes fruit


----------



## Elmore (Apr 23, 2004)

*Only one kind?*



> _Originally posted by ROLLACOSTA _
> *we only see one kind of GINKO planted overhere and its usualy tall and skinny..and never makes fruit *


There likely are some unusual forms in private collections and in botanical gardens. Don't you think?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 23, 2004)

to be honest iv'e never given them much consideration untill now ..now i'll be on the look out for them..the seeds are used in chinese medicine and in chinese cooking..the ones in your pics look realy nice


----------



## Elmore (Apr 23, 2004)

*Ginkgoes*

The mature trees are not mine. I do have small ones of all of those except the local male tree that I called Bulldog and I can have those coming on within a year, easy. It's just a matter of doing it.


----------



## Elmore (Apr 23, 2004)

*Thelma*

Here is one of my latest takers 'Thelma's Broom', grafted several weeks back.


----------



## Elmore (Apr 24, 2004)

*Country Club*

Here is another male tree, found locally, that I have been doing some grafting of. It is a relatively narrow grower with two trunks. I call it Country Club.


----------



## Elmore (Apr 24, 2004)

*'Chase Manhattan'*

Here is a 'Chase Manhattan' that I obtained a few years ago and pictures of some that I budded last fall and are emerging. This dwarf cultivar is noted for it's small leaf and slow growth rate. It reaches about 15'.


----------



## Elmore (Apr 24, 2004)

*'Magyar'*

Here is a budded 'Magyar' with the leaves emerging. This is a good cultivar to use as it is male and upright. Sounds just like what the ladies would like.


----------



## Elmore (Apr 24, 2004)

*'Sentry'*

Here is a cultivar, 'Sentry'. I got the wood from a botanical garden down here in the South several years ago. It has a large, glossy dark green leaf, wider than deep. Compared to my 'Autumn Gold' it holds it's leaves longer and maintains a good buttery yellow fall color far longer. It is a fastigiate form but the mother plant was in a lot of shade and if I recall correctly it was not very narrow or columnar in habit. I really like this one.


----------



## Elmore (Apr 24, 2004)

*'Fastigiata'*

Here is another fastigiate cultivar, 'Fastigiata'


----------



## Elmore (Apr 24, 2004)

*'Tubiformis'*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is a cultivar that I obtained as a small 1g plant from a nurseryman in Crestwood, KY. I received it in about 2001 when it was about 6-10" tall. I immediately bumped it up to a 7g container. It is now about 6' tall and staked. 'Tubiformis' is characterized by leaves that are rolled up like a tube or a trumpet. Some leaves appear as if two separate, opposing leaves. As this cultivar matures it is said to produce more typically shaped leaves that are somewhat lanciniate. I have noticed new leaves that show this lanciniate form. Also pictured is a closeup of some leaves from this plant and two pictures of a second 'Tubiformis' that I grafted in 2002 or there abouts. It is the first and only 'Tubiformis' that I have yet grafted. Both of these plants have now produced enough growth that I will soon be grafting/budding as many as one or two dozen additional plants. The two pictures of the smaller 'Tubiformis' show the vigorous growth put on between April 2004 and July 2004.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 24, 2004)

Kew has a bunch of old "maiden hair trees" some around 250 years old or more.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 25, 2004)

yes ive seen the ones at kew ,but in general they are a fairly rare tree in the UK..i read that they are a good tree for polluted areas [good street tree]...

hope fully either late this year or early next i might start to dabble in growing trees though i'd do it small scale at first i can see some major investmant in growing trees


----------



## Proarbor (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLACOSTA _
> *we only see one kind of GINKO planted overhere and its usualy tall and skinny..and never makes fruit *



Be thankful. The stench of a female ginko is'nt my favorite smell.:Monkey:


----------



## jamie (Jun 11, 2004)

*bank*

waiting at the atm at the bank, turned round and there was one, looked further and the street was littered with ginko standards....never seen one, then wham 8

jamie


----------



## Elmore (Jun 11, 2004)

*Great Scot Man !*

Fantastic trees, those Ginkgo.


----------



## Dan F (Jun 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Proarbor _
> *Be thankful. The stench of a female ginko is'nt my favorite smell.:Monkey: *



I think DadF summed it up the best in a different thread a while back. Called them something along the lines of "odiferous little turds". Still makes me laugh!


Dan


----------

